# Santa Maria in Via Madonna del Pozzo/Rome Italy



## JRE313 (Apr 5, 2012)

This photo was processed with photomatix and Adobe Photoshop CS6 Beta.
Here is just another one of my HDR church  Shots in Rome. Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 6, 2012)

Liked the colors, as it certainly looks like an Italian chruch. There is a pretty obvious tilt that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Mygixxer (Apr 6, 2012)

To processed for my liking


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice subject! I think also think it needs some tilt as it is crooked.  I really like how those center candles framed in that back picture....Nice eye to do that!!!!

Processing for me is not all there. Seems like the yellow is off it has a green hue in the yellow. I tried to adjust some things. I tilted it and then used a little perspective correction on and made a saturation layer and adjusted the master , then red, yellow, and green.


----------



## JRE313 (Apr 6, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Nice subject! I think also think it needs some tilt as it is crooked.  I really like how those center candles framed in that back picture....Nice eye to do that!!!!
> 
> Processing for me is not all there. Seems like the yellow is off it has a green hue in the yellow. I tried to adjust some things. I tilted it and then used a little perspective correction on and made a saturation layer and adjusted the master , then red, yellow, and green.





VIP, I have made the corrections, Thanks


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 6, 2012)

No problem you have great photos to work with!!


----------

